# Can't get rid of algae



## brock029 (Oct 27, 2011)

Well its been awhile since I posted on here. My fish are all still doing great and have started to get pretty big. But for the last few months I have been battling with green algae all over my rocks and slowly grows on my glass. I have done everything I have read to get rid of it but still no luck. I regularly clean my tank, keep the lights on for 8 hours, and got 3 olive nerite snails to try to help keep it under control. The snails clear off a rock, a day or 2 later and its back. I really need some help or if any one else has any ideas. Plus I sometimes get brown algae which is quickly over taken by the green. Like I said I have probably tried everything I have read here and all over the internet.

I have been wanting to change to sand and change the rocks in the tank. So if I do that can any also suggest some ways to prevent the same thing from happening?


----------



## biglove (Jan 4, 2010)

Keep your light off for a couple of weeks and make sure no outside light can get to the tank.

This should let the algae die off; but, light will always make it grow back.


----------



## brinkles (Jan 30, 2011)

Why do you want to get rid of it?

What kind of fish do you have?


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

I LOVE my green algae on my rocks and back glass. You are really going to have a hard time ridding the algae all together without reducing the nitrates and phosphates. Feed less, more gravel vacs, regular cleaning of your filters, more water changes, add plants, etc.....


----------



## vann59 (Jun 20, 2011)

The natural home of the fish has algae too. It adds color and texture and some fish like to eat it. Also, slow moving or stagnant water will overgrow it fast. If you have good filtration and water turnover rate, and something that eats it, it won't overgrow easily. Get a good method of cleaning your glass that you like and enjoy it.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

vann59 said:


> The natural home of the fish has algae too. It adds color and texture and some fish like to eat it. Also, slow moving or stagnant water will overgrow it fast. If you have good filtration and water turnover rate, and something that eats it, it won't overgrow easily. Get a good method of cleaning your glass that you like and enjoy it.


 :thumb:


----------



## brock029 (Oct 27, 2011)

Well I dont mind a little bit of algae I just hate it that my white texas holey rock is now 100% green. A little looks nice and gives some color but now all of my rock is completely covered. The good thing is my water is always crystral clear.

I have nothing but malawi cichlids. Acei, yellow labs, weird hybrid johanii looking guys, and a few ob peacocks. Surprisingly the OBs love to munch on the algae. But no matter how much they eat, or the snails eat it almost instantly grows back.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

brock029 said:


> Well I dont mind a little bit of algae I just hate it that my white texas holey rock is now 100% green. A little looks nice and gives some color but now all of my rock is completely covered. The good thing is my water is always crystral clear.
> 
> I have nothing but malawi cichlids. Acei, yellow labs, weird hybrid johanii looking guys, and a few ob peacocks. Surprisingly the OBs love to munch on the algae. But no matter how much they eat, or the snails eat it almost instantly grows back.


You can increase flow plus do some of the things I mentioned earlier. You have to reduce the food source for the algae if you want to keep it in check. However...it is never going to disappear totally but you can control it somewhat.


----------



## kenko (Jan 19, 2012)

Just throwing it out there, but is your tank near a window, or does it sit in a bright area of a room? I only wonder since the sun's intensity(and angle) is now changing, if the tank is now getting more light... (though maybe not as much in your neck of the woods)

But yeah, I'm with 13razorbackfan, reduce your nitrates and phosphates as well. 
Or get some plants that can take in those excess nutrients. Let them out compete the algae.


----------



## marvo (Nov 24, 2010)

i have a 18 in placo works like a charm


----------



## jacobm1 (Jan 23, 2010)

An employee at my LFS suggested that I could cut down on my algae by only running the lights for 7 hours (he claimed algae needs 8 to grow). He also suggested feeding the fish every three days to reduce the nitrate level. Not sure if he was just blowing smoke up my ass, but it seemed like it'd be worth a shot. I'd say between that and weekly 25% water changes, I've seen less algae.


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

What exactly do you have for lighting and how often and how much water do you change? As well what is the filtration and how often do you clean it? The combination of too much light and too much nutrient is behind the problem. You do not need the light on for 8 hours per day.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

BillD said:


> What exactly do you have for lighting and how often and how much water do you change? As well what is the filtration and how often do you clean it? The combination of too much light and too much nutrient is behind the problem. You do not need the light on for 8 hours per day.


 :thumb:

If you don't have plants, reduce the light duration. What kind of bulbs do you have, actinic is famous for encouraging algae.

Also keep the nitrates down between 10ppm and 20ppm max before a water change.


----------



## Mr.Dempsey (Jan 4, 2012)

Man i wish i had your problem lol would love to have nice thick green alge in my Malawi tank but i can under stand after spending all the money on holey rock not wanting it coverd


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I also meant to add...I don't think it is possible to keep rocks 100% free of algae in a fish tank, especially white holey rock. Once I realized the color would change with the algae, I stopped looking for interesting colors and went instead with interesting shapes.


----------



## vann59 (Jun 20, 2011)

DJRansome said:


> Once I realized the color would change with the algae, I stopped looking for interesting colors and went instead with interesting shapes.


 :thumb:


----------



## afoctober2 (Apr 7, 2007)

not to change subject but how do you get algae to grow on rocks I don't have any anywhere


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

afoctober2 said:


> not to change subject but how do you get algae to grow on rocks I don't have any anywhere


Can you reword the question?


----------



## brinkles (Jan 30, 2011)

Do you have water in the tank? Lights over it?


----------



## vann59 (Jun 20, 2011)

afoctober2 said:


> not to change subject but how do you get algae to grow on rocks I don't have any anywhere


I think I understand, what you mean is how do you get green algae as opposed to that brown stuff?

I have found two things make a big difference for me.

Plant lighting.

Highly calciferous rocks (i.e. limestone)

Before I had plant lights the brown would grow easily, but the green just couldn't keep up. After putting new lights into a couple tanks, Voila! Green algae. The longer you run the lights the faster the algae will grow, so you will need to learn to manage it.


----------



## afoctober2 (Apr 7, 2007)

yes i like the look of green algae on rocks but even with lights on longer than 8 hrs I don't have any unless my 1 bristle nose is that good


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Let your nitrates get a little above 20ppm.


----------

